# Assign #32 Furry Friends



## Corry (Dec 5, 2005)

This weeks assignment is "Furry Friends" (animals!)  Figured this is one we can have fun with! You have until next monday, when another assignment will be posted.  

If you are not familiar with the Assignment of the Week, please take a moment to read our  Rules and FAQ's


Have fun!

If you have a photo that would fit this theme, but you took it before the assignment was given, you can post them in our Pets Theme Thread or in the  Animals Theme Thread.  THANK YOU!


----------



## uberben (Dec 6, 2005)

Well, i'll be the first to post....Oscar is the one year old big orange guy and the gray kitten is name Kadyn (kay-den) who is new to our family.  They enjoy chasing each other around that apartment at 2am. I bet they will be happy when we buy our first home in a couple months.


----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Dec 6, 2005)

I guess I'm a little late with this, but here's my animals.





^^Here's Amos Mose Bizmark^^^





^^^Here's Skyler going to round up the alpacas with the lead





Not exactly Mr. Cuddles^^ What freaks me out about this picture, is the snake's eye.


----------



## Corry (Dec 6, 2005)

Not late, I only posted it up yesterday.  But remember, the assignments are for new pictures. I give the assignment, you go out and take the pics.  Not for old pics...there are threads in the main part of themes for old (or even new) pics.  The threads in this subforum are specifically for pictures that were taken for the assignment.  Nice shots though!


----------



## shoedumas (Dec 6, 2005)

another one on the way once i get home.
XD


----------



## uberben (Dec 7, 2005)

A couple pics of my kitten Kadyn (kay-den) having a snack.


----------



## Corry (Dec 7, 2005)

Awwwww! How cuuuuute!


----------



## uberben (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks!!! I'll let her know you thinks she cute.


----------



## wyldkard (Dec 9, 2005)

Zoey decided to pose in front of the tree.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 10, 2005)

Cool DOF and lovely bokeh! You should also show this one in the General Gallery ... plus it might also go into the bokeh-thread on here.


----------



## Pax (Dec 11, 2005)

Meet Paco. He's furry enough, isn't he? :mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 11, 2005)

Well, furry he is --- but he might ... erm ... get sentenced for indecent exposure and condemned to wearing a blurry bit across his private parts ... cough-cough.


----------



## Pax (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh, yes, well he's not shy and went straight ahead when I asked him for the naughty kind of pictures. 
Should I add a disclaimer maybe, so innocent kids reading the topic know when to close their eyes? :mrgreen:


----------



## Holly (Dec 12, 2005)

Here are my furry friends... 

Bloopy *pomeranian*   Nunu *Chow mix*    Snuggleupakiss *your normal house cat*


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2005)

Puppys first steps :heart:


----------



## bethany138 (Dec 12, 2005)

fast tho.. so only one pic


----------



## Corry (Dec 12, 2005)

You guys are all makin me say 'aaaaaaw' so much it's pathetic!!!! Great pics everyone! The new assignment will be up sometime today!


----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Dec 12, 2005)

Here's some new ones of the alpacas




^^ At the watering hole^^




^^BoBo is my favorite cause he's got those blue eyes




^^ I'm not sure if he's trying to smell my camera or he wants me to see what's up his nose.




^^ Here's me getting a kiss form a horse




^^ Here's my neighbor with one of her horses




^^A little listening and a little hugging


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 13, 2005)

I took these on 6 December for this very assignment, with the only furry friend I have, but my friend was not too compliant on that day... she had settled next to me here on my desk and I shoved the camera in her face and at first she seemed ok with it...






and let me carry on






and even get really close






but I think that was too close and she 






... Ah well.

No masterpieces ... if they hadn't been for the assignment (and the only ones I got in the end for this assignment) I would not even show them.


----------



## K-Y-L-E (Dec 13, 2005)

Baby Tarantula's (bird eating spiders)
I bred these ones in captivity, they are only the size of my thumb nail if that


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

